# Stepping onto Perch!



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Out of her cage, Fossil will step on to a perch 100% of the time and inside her cage, it's about 75%!
She just started this the day before yesterday. I had bought new dowel to replace the old dowel in her cage. (She has natural wood perches too don't worry!) Well, she was inside of her cage while I was trying to put this piece of dowel in and she just steps up on it! I moved the dowel out of the cage and she came out of the cage! It was an angel parting the clouds to let the sunshine down hallelujah moment. 

Video Evidence! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlFy6VJ-7Kc

I am just in shock how fast she seems to have turned around since Butternut has been rehomed. And Butternut is doing good too! She's not really becoming tame or settled down like Fossil is but she is very happy in her new home.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

way to go Flick!!!!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Great news!


----------

